

Chile Earthquake May Have Shortened Days on Earth - nishantmodak
http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20100302/sc_space/chileearthquakemayhaveshorteneddaysonearth

======
mseebach
This is hardly surprising for anyone with basic college physics. I also read
somewhere else that the filling of the Yangtze river dam in China will speed
up the Earth's rotation.

Not quite the same physics, but enough to warrant a link:
<http://xkcd.com/162/>

